# Help with first bullet pen



## spaceengravers (Jan 11, 2010)

So I made my first bullet pen today.  I'll post pics later in the 'show off' thread but I need some help.  The 7mm tube didn't fit inside the bullet perfect at either end.  So I remembered seeing a tutorial about soldering in the tube, but couldn't find it again for reference.  Anyway, I glued in one end and soldered in the other but I couldn't figure out how to get the tube perfectly centered in the hole.  So when it was complete the nib and upper barrel were slightly off-set from the lower barrel.  Not too much but enough I won't try to sell it (when I start trying to sell them...)  So how do I keep the tube centered in the bullet while it glues or is soldered?

Thanks for your help!

Mike


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 11, 2010)

There is a member that sells an awesome tool for that. I will be getting one with my tax return if he still sells them. His user name is ribanett I think.

I can't find his ad but here is his jig:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8270


----------



## rherrell (Jan 12, 2010)

That's EXACTLY why I use 25-06 ammo. The 7mm tube is too big to go all the way through and it centers itself PERFECTLY on the shoulder of the casing. If you drill out the primer end correctly, everything lines up and you're good to go.:wink:


----------



## jleiwig (Jan 12, 2010)

I wrap a couple pieces of tape around the tube near the bullet end to center in the casing, and then solder on the back end.  Once done I can pull the tape out and press in the nib.  The solder on just one end is strong enough to hold IMHO. I've got a couple pens out to friends and I haven't had one come back yet.


----------



## ken69912001 (Jan 12, 2010)

Try putting a piece of 8mm tube over the bullet end of the 7mm tube. The 8mm tube fits perfectly in the end of the casing. Then just solder everything in.


----------



## ribanett (Jan 12, 2010)

*Cartridge Soldering Jig*



rjwolfe3 said:


> There is a member that sells an awesome tool for that. I will be getting one with my tax return if he still sells them. His user name is ribanett I think.
> 
> I can't find his ad but here is his jig:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=8270


 

Rob,

I'm still making this jig. Here is the ad-thread 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=45477


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 12, 2010)

Mike,

I've made thousands of cartridge pen kits.  When I first started, I glued the tubes in, but since have switched to soldering.  A good glue joint is plenty strong, but a good solder joint simply has better longevity.  With practice, soldering isn't really any more difficult than gluing anyway.

As you've already seen, it is critical to keep the tube aligned while soldering.  With heat and as the solder flows, the tube develops a tendency to float and wander.  I also had several failures in my initial attempts so I can sympathize.  

If you are using a real bullet (as I do), you can center one end of the tube on the bullet base.  You'll need to develop a technique to keep the tube down while soldering.  If you are planning to press a kit part into the case mouth, you'll need something to keep the tube centered.  A dedicated jig works best, but you can also get by with spacers made from larger brass tubing, or even just tape.  I've used tape on occasion.

Keep trying.  With practice, you'll find a process that works for you.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## spaceengravers (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll keep trying.  One of my problems was that even in the primer end that I drilled with a 7mm bit, the tube was a little small.  So it didn't fit snug in either end.  I wonder if it was the kit, but all the parts pressed together good, so I don't think so.  I'll figure it out or I'll just buy them from whoever sells them with the tubes in them...I don't make enough to warrant putting too much time and effort into it...LOL....Who is the member here who sells the casing with tubes in them?


----------



## corian king (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello I have made hundreds of bullet pens and I use 5min epoxy to put the tube in place it gives you enough set up time to center your tubes perfect and when dried is just as strong as anything else.
JIM


----------



## snowman56 (Jan 12, 2010)

Drill 8mm hole use 8mm pencil tube then 7mm tube and it will be centered.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 12, 2010)

spaceengravers said:


> One of my problems was that even in the primer end that I drilled with a 7mm bit, the tube was a little small.


If you have a set of letter size drill bits, try using bit "I" instead of "J" (typically sold as 7mm).  It is a much closer fit for a 7mm OD brass tube.



> Who is the member here who sells the casing with tubes in them?


If you are looking for just the tubed 308 case (no bullet) for use with a slimline nib, Gary Max has sold them as long as I can remember.  He has a listing at http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56288.

If you want a complete rifle cartridge (case with drilled real bullet for the nib), I've been selling them in a variety of calibers for years.  You can view and order online - follow the link in my signature.

Regards,
Eric


----------

